# g15daemon - flood in dmesg

## manwe_

Hi *.

I'm using g15daemon [and g15composer] with Logitech Z-10 speakers. LCD works fine except after g15daemon starts, dmesg is flooded with messages:

```
[ 1742.461284] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep83-INT, period 8, phase 4, 18 us

[ 1742.482221] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep83-INT, period 8, phase 4, 18 us

[ 1742.522303] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep83-INT, period 8, phase 4, 18 us

[ 1742.543218] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep83-INT, period 8, phase 4, 18 us

[ 1742.583295] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep83-INT, period 8, phase 4, 18 us

[ 1742.605219] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep83-INT, period 8, phase 4, 18 us

[ 1743.388720] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep03-INT, period 1, phase 0, 61 us

[ 1743.416216] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep03-INT, period 1, phase 0, 61 us

[ 1743.417339] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep03-INT, period 1, phase 0, 61 us

[ 1743.496214] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep03-INT, period 1, phase 0, 61 us

```

Killing daemon stops flood. Tested on different usb ports, with kernel .31 and .32. Any idea how get rid of this?

----------

## iss

I just can say it works ok with G15 keyboard and gentoo-sources-2.6.32 (and I think it was ok with many previous kernels).

BTW do you have "USB verbose debug messages" (CONFIG_USB_DEBUG) enabled in kernel?

I checked and even with USB debug I don't have any similar messages in dmesg.

----------

